# Care Ambulance: Orange County HQ - Interview: Practical Exams?



## DryZatara (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi, I'm looking to apply as a EMT-B/1 at Care Ambulance servicing Orange County.

I did a ride-along with them during my EMT-B class, and I would really like to work for them.

Now, it's been close to 8 months since I completed the course. I've been going through the textbook as well as all the study material I used while studying for NREMT. I'm rather confident in my book knowledge.

However, I haven't touched upon the practical skills since my class. I heard from my instructor that Care tests you on practical skills (e.g. traction splint application) during interview process. To make matters worse, I can't seem to find all the skills checklist we used in class, so I can't remember nor review all the skills we did.

Can anyone who worked for, or currently works for, shed some light on what kind of practical skills were tested during interview?

Or a place where I can brush up on practical skills would be great, too!


----------



## Cawolf86 (Oct 21, 2010)

You can find all of the NREMT skills sheets on their site:
http://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/exam_coord_man.asp

Maybe your school will let you come in to use their equipment to practice?

Or youtube has plenty of examples you can watch to get the feel for the skills; such as here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BHp7Q2P_i8&feature=related


----------



## DryZatara (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you very much, Cawolf!

The links you have provided were the exact information I needed!


----------



## 292adam (Nov 2, 2010)

here's a copy and paste i had posted earlier.

the written exam is super easy it's real basic stuff it's like i think 30 or 50 questions. if you dont pass this you wont go onto the next steps so yeah. the oral interview are basically questions to gauge how you handle situations. there's nothing medically related to them. it's stuff like: has there ever been an instance where you had to assume leadership? have you ever had a disagreement with a team member and how did you resolve it. it's like ten questions like that for the interview. then the skills test they'll give you skills sheets and they'll give you like half an hour to study them. it's basic bleeding control, cpr, splinting, c-spine stuff, suction and uhh i forget but it's basic stuff just do exactly what it says on the skills sheets. it's gonna be oc protocols.  anyways the whole process takes about 4 hours? make sure to dress in full business attire like a suit and everything with the jacket. btw previous experience helps out a lot. without experience in ems you'll pretty much be denied. anyways good luck. it's a great company.


----------

